# Neuer Monitor FullHD oder WQHD



## Soul-Spirit (12. August 2017)

Hi,

mein alter Monitor ging heute kaputt es ist ein alter 21 Samsung syncmaster mit 1680x Auflösung.


Werde mir in 1- 2 Monaten einen neuen PC kaufen mit einer Grafikkarte um die 250€~ zu der Zeit, wahrscheinlich eine AMD(8gb) und einen Ryzen 6/8 Core.

Ich kenne mich 0 mit Monitoren aus und habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, entweder hätte ich gerne einen 24" FullHD oder einen 27" WQHD.
Mein Eindruck ist das alles über 24" FHD nicht mehr so gut aussieht auf dem Schreibtisch.

Ich würde gerne so 180€ für einen FHD Monitor ausgeben, jedoch gibt es vereinzelt WQHD für um die 250-300€.
Es gibt ja auch viele Zusatzfeatures wie z.b. AMD Freesyn oder Blue Filter habe ich gesehen.
Der Monitor sollte Lautsprecher haben. Es hat mich an meinem jetzigen schon genervt, brauche es zwar nicht oft aber kann nicht schaden vor allem für Konsolen Tests oder ähnliches.

Da man den Monitor ja länger hat wäre ich bereit etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und einen WQHD Monitor anstatt einen 8 Core CPU zu kaufen.
Ich spiele Hauptsächlich Dota2, Fallout, Star Citizen und schaue viele Streams über Twitch an.
Meine Befürchtung wäre das sich FHD filme oder ältere spiele nicht so gut mit WHQD vertragen. (ohne Zusatzprogramme?)
Und ob so eine Grafikkarte überhaupt reichen würde wenn man natürlich nicht alles auf max haut.

Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen in diesem Preisbereich?

Vielen Dank
Soul


----------



## HisN (12. August 2017)

Solange wir  icht wissen was Du für ausreichend hältst, und wie der genaue Titel Deiner neuen Grafikkarte sein wird, ist es schwer zu raten ob sie Dich zufriedenstellend wird oder nicht.
Dota hat lächerliche Anforderungen an die Graka, und Star Citizen ist nicht fertig. Fallout gibt es etwa 20 Versionen. Wir haben keine Ahnung welche Du zockst, aber die Games sind steinalt und nicht gerade genial DesignED (auf die Hardware bezogen, da ruckelt auch High End gerne mal)

Jeder Monitor kann jedes Seitenverhältnis darstellen (Mit Balken). Und auch die Auflösung ist kein Problem für die genannten Spiele.
Dota nutzt keine 8 Kerne, Star Citizen zur Zeit irgendwie so zwei, Fallout4 traue ich 8 Kerne zu, aber den älteren Versionen eigentlich nur zwei.


----------



## Soul-Spirit (12. August 2017)

Ich kann dir im großen und ganzen schlecht sagen was ich nächstes Jahr spielen werde.
Es sollte lediglich zeigen das von alt bis neu alles dabei ist und die Grafikkarten Anforderungen ja auch immer mal steigen bevor ich mir eine neue zulegen werden.

Ausreichen bedeutet sozusagen 50-60FPS bei einem Mittel-Hoch Mix.
Keine Ahnung wie man es sonst beschreiben soll.

Neue Grafikkarte ist wahrscheinlich eine RX580 jedoch weiß ich nicht ob in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten neue erscheinen und wenn ja in welchem Preisbereich.
Deshalb Frage ich ja hier nach, Ihr kennt euch was und wann es erscheint deutlich besser aus als ich.
Das gleiche gilt eventuell auch für Systemanforderungen von Spielen der "Zukunft" und wie weit man mit einer(wahrscheinlich) RX580 kommt.


----------



## HisN (12. August 2017)

Und wir wissen nicht was die Games der Zukunft an Hardware brauchen, die Betrachtung Deiner aktuellen Games ist ein sehr guter Weg.


----------



## 0ssi (12. August 2017)

Wenn ich AMD FreeSync lese kommt mir als Erstes immer der Samsung C24FG70 in den Sinn. Das liegt aber daran weil ich 144Hz und VA Panel mag !
Keine Ahnung was dir beim Bild wichtig ist und ob du mehr als 60-75FPS hast damit sich mehr als 60-75Hz lohnen oder lieber mehr Pixel mit WQHD ?


----------



## Soul-Spirit (12. August 2017)

Mehr als 60-75FPS brauche ich Definitiv nicht egal ob FHD oder WQHD.
Schnelle Reaktionszeiten wäre wohl nicht schlecht, ansonsten bin ich überfragt was mir am Bild/Monitor wichtig wäre.
Ich habe noch nie wissentlich einen unterschied zwischen TN oder IPS Panel gesehen ebenso noch einen WQHD/4k Monitor.
War schon in einigen Läden aber in der Umgebung ist nicht soviel los.

Wie gut eine Mittelklasse Karte wie die RX580 mit WQHD im allgemeinen zurecht kommt weiß ich nicht.
Und ob es bis 300€ überhaupt was empfehlenswertes gibt ist auch die Frage, mehr möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Ansonsten würde ich einen 24" FHD für um die 150-200€ nehmen.
Ob sich Features wie Blue Light Reduce, Black Tuner etc bemerkbar machen und welche Marken zu Empfehlen sind müsstet Ihr mir sagen.


----------



## Dremor (12. August 2017)

Moin, schau dir Mal , wenn 60fps langen, den Dell U2515h an.
25Zoll, WQHD an.

Ich persönlich finde 25 bei ca 40-50cm echt perfekt. 27 waren mir zu groß. 


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (12. August 2017)

Erstmal zu Dota die Entwarnung, das kannst du mit einer 580 oder ähnlich (bei mir grad 290x) auch in 4k auf max bei etwa 60 fps spielen.
An deiner stelle würde ich ruhig WQHD nehmen, der Wow-Effejt kommt spätestens, wenn du wieder auf FullHD guckst bzw umschaltest. Ist zumindest bei mir so.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (13. August 2017)

Ich habe eine Frage dazu.
Wenn ein Monitor mehr Pixel als FHD anzeigen tut/kann, dann ist ja dieses seine native Auflösung oder?
Windows ist null Problem. Aber Games müsste man dann auch mit einer höheren Auflösung einstellen damit es richtig scharfe Bilder gibt. Ist das korrekt? Sprich  - höhere Auflösung = weniger FPS 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr_Lobster (13. August 2017)

Das ist grundsätzlich korrekt. Durch die höhere Auflösung kannst du allerdings an anderen Dingen schrauben wie etwa der Kantenglättung. So kannst du wieder ein bisschen mehr FPS rauskitzeln.


----------



## 0ssi (13. August 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Sprich  - höhere Auflösung = weniger FPS


Klar FHD zu WQHD kostet ca. 30% FPS und das kann man auch vorher schon testen indem man im Treiber Downsampling (DSR/VSR) aktiviert.
Dadurch kann man im Spiel eine höhere Auflösung einstellen und sieht welche Framerate man später auf einem entsprechenden Monitor hätte.


----------



## Fillmore (13. August 2017)

Na dann lieber ne normalen 27er mit niedriger Latenz


----------



## 0ssi (13. August 2017)

Aktuelle Monitore haben generell einen niedrigen Input Lag also nicht *fühlbar*, besonders die 144Hz Modelle. Nur einige 21:9 Schiffe segeln etwas träge daher.
Bei der *sichtbares* Reaktionszeit entscheidet der Paneltyp aber bis 8ms ist das Schlieren akzeptabel wenn man dafür mehr Kontrast und Schwarzwert bekommt.
Für FHD 27" sollte der Sitzabstand etwas größer sein damit die Desktopauflösung nicht zu grob wirkt. Mit kleinem Schreibtisch und 60cm Abstand lieber WQHD.


----------

